# Trills in Vivaldi's Four Seasons



## guitartszwai

I'm confused with the trills used in Vivaldi's Four Seasons. Some soloists start with lower notes while some soloists start with upper notes. Anyone has the idea how to decide that?


----------



## RICK RIEKERT

Even though there are exceptions, the standard Baroque method to execute a trill is to start with the upper note instead of the principal note (see Robert Donington's _The Interpretation of Early Music_) . However, I've read that Vivaldi‟s trills in _The Four Seasons_ typically start from the lower note in defiance of convention. At that time, articulation, phrasing, dynamics, and ornamentation were all considered to be within the province of the performer who was expected to be free and expressive with the music.


----------



## guitartszwai

RICK RIEKERT said:


> Even though there are exceptions, the standard Baroque method to execute a trill is to start with the upper note instead of the principal note (see Robert Donington's _The Interpretation of Early Music_) . However, I've read that Vivaldi‟s trills in _The Four Seasons_ typically start from the lower note in defiance of convention. At that time, articulation, phrasing, dynamics, and ornamentation were all considered to be within the province of the performer who was expected to be free and expressive with the music.


Thank you very much for these details! I consulted local musician and noticed that it may depend on the previous note.


----------



## BobBrines

It also depends on the addition that you look at. In the E major (Spring), one version I looked at has mordents in the first violin solo episode. Another has inverted mordents. Take your pick. (The Recordi addition has mordents, and one presumes that matches the autograph -- or not!)


----------

